# 2 or 4 sticks. High or low voltage. Timing ? Ram questions.



## Jrides (May 12, 2022)

Hey everyone…

let me begin by saying… The type of music I generally work with does not require 32GB ram. That being said, I am building a new system with 64GB RAM. I don’t collect libraries so no massive template or anything like that. 5950x with X570 chipset. The computer will be in a closet so not really worried about heat or noise. Also, not worried about upgrading to 128 GB.

I found a 64 GB pair of 3600 Single rank Ram. The timing is 16-20-20-40. 1.45V
Another 64 GB quad set of 3600 dual rank ram. The timing is 16–19-19-39. 1.35V
Finally 64 GB pair of 3600 duel rank Graham. The timing is 18–20 2–20 2–42. 1.35V

four sticks with lower timing and normal voltage? Two sticks with similar timing but higher voltage and single rank? Two chips with higher timings and normal voltage.

Things I’ve seen on the Interwebs.

1. Four sticks of ram can give up to a 10% boost in certain applications on the current AMD chips.
2. four sticks of ram usually does not work on AMD platforms. And AMD hates more than two sticks of ram.
3. Four sticks of ram will have a negative impact on CPU max clock speed.

Most of the negative stuff seems to be news from around 2 years ago. what’s the deal? Do I want 2 sticks of ram at higher voltage? Is a higher voltage inherently bad in the situation! Regardless of the timings? Do I want to set it up with one of the other configurations?

let me know your experience with ram and the new AMD process/chipsets.


----------



## Pictus (May 13, 2022)

You should go with 2x32 3600MHz
This is good enough


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/MFstt6/team-t-create-expert-64-gb-2-x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-cl18-memory-ttced464g3600hc18jdc01


Review








Team Group T-Create Expert DDR4-3600 MHz CL18 2x32 GB Review


The Team Group T-Create Expert is a high-capacity memory kit available in a 3600 MHz specification with a low-profile design and 10-layer PCB for extra stability. This sensible design combined with great performance could be the perfect workstation memory kit.




www.techpowerup.com




But if you want something *better *to be able to tweak/OC


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/tcVG3C/gskill-trident-z-neo-64-gb-2-x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-memory-f4-3600c18d-64gtzn


Review








G.Skill TridentZ NEO DDR4 3600 MHz (2x32GB) review


We review what I find to be one of the better looking and properly fast DDR4 memory kits ever. G.Skill TridentZ NEO DDR4, now nicely dense up at 32GB per DIMM module. This TridentZ NEO 64GB (x2 32G... Final Words & Conclusion




www.guru3d.com






For a daisy chain dual channel memory controller:
(T-topology and/or quad channel is different)

-The best is two RAM sticks double rank.
-Two RAM sticks is more compatible and two double rank have more
bandwidth than two single rank.
-Four single rank will have more bandwidth than two single rank.

Not a perfect article, but still good.








Choosing the best AMD Ryzen 5000 Memory - A Beginner's Guide


In this Ryzen memory buying guide we cover memory performance for dual rank vs single rank, the best speed, how to buy with plenty of benchmarks




hardwarecanucks.com





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?





Ryzen Memory testing for audio, does it make an impact?







www.scanproaudio.info


----------



## Jrides (May 13, 2022)

Pictus said:


> You should go with 2x32 3600MHz
> This is good enough
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Just in time. I will have a look at this. Scheduled to build tomorrow.


----------



## Vladinemir (Jun 2, 2022)

@Pictus , do you recommend 3600 CL18 over 3200 LC16? Reviewers often say there's no difference. Also, on mobos I looked 3200 is native speed while 3600 is overclocked. I know everyone is using XMP profiles now, but maybe it's safer to go with 3200?


----------



## Jrides (Jun 2, 2022)

G.Skill Ripjaws V 64GB (2 x 32GB) DDR4-3600 PC4-28800 CL18 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit F4-3600C18D-64GVK - Black​
I bought this, plugged it in and hit XMP and kept it moving. works great. The computer is blazing fast.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 2, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> @Pictus , do you recommend 3600 CL18 over 3200 LC16? Reviewers often say there no difference. Also, on mobos I looked 3200 is native speed while 3600 is overclocked. I know everyone is using XMP profiles now, but maybe it's safer to go with 3200?


The native speed is the speed at 1.2v
I recommend the 2x32 3600Mhz CL18/CL16, read the links in my first post.


----------



## Vladinemir (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks @Pictus . In the first article they mentioned that both CL and speed help a little bit so I wasn't sure which one wins. In the second I don't know if the 3200 is CL16 or 18.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 4, 2022)

I am glad to help, lower CL is a bit better.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 4, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Thanks @Pictus . I the first article they mentioned that both CL and speed help a little bit so I wasn't sure which one wins. I the second I don't know if the 3200 is CL16 or 18.


Keep in mind that 3200 CL16 and 3600 CL18 have the same actual latency, as it’s a function of both clock speed and CAS Latency (CL).
CL is measured in clock cycles, which is why when you increase the clock speed for a fixed CL, the latency decreases.
But 3600 does offer higher bandwidth which helps some software.


----------



## Vladinemir (Jun 4, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Keep in mind that 3200 CL16 and 3600 CL18 have the same actual latency, as it’s a function of both clock speed and CAS Latency (CL).


That's what many reviewers say, but now I know that 3600 CL18 has an advantage after all for audio.
@Jrides did you check if your RAM was on mobo's QVL before buying? Manufacturer didn't test the combo I plan to buy and high capacity RAM availability is limited locally.


----------



## Jrides (Jun 5, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> That's what many reviewers say, but now I know that 3600 CL18 has an advantage after all for audio.
> @Jrides did you check if your RAM was on mobo's QVL before buying? Manufacturer didn't test the combo I plan to buy and high capacity RAM availability is limited locally.


No. Actually I did everything wrong lol. The local store I got my parts from, head the ram I purchased as open box. They have a 15 day return policy. I rolled the dice because they build computers on site for customers if needed for a fee. Figured they probably had the expertise to know if the ram was defective for the most part. I was hoping the ram was returned because someone bought it and it was incompatible with their motherboard, or tried to unsuccessfully overclock it manually and failed. I wouldn’t suggest that to anyone else but I was feeling particularly invincible that day maybe? It’s more likely because they took $80 off the price as open box and part of a computer combo. 

I did check the QVL, But did not see my ram configuration. Myself and my buddy who built the computer for me, we’re both experienced PC builders from about 8-10 years ago. I got lucky lol. The advice from @Pictusis thorough. If you can find something from the QVL… I would suggest most people go that route. If you can’t find anything from it, I would suggest you find a place that has a liberal return policy with no restocking fee. Find some type of free program to stress test your computer, to make sure it is stable, if you want to play it super safe.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 6, 2022)

Nowadays not much a problem with RAM compatibility in Ryzen, else if it is an old RAM model.
I think all 2x32GB RAM is newer and should work with any Ryzen motherboard.
Most of the problematic RAM can also work by using manual config with 








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net




The RAM in my first post should work with any Ryzen motherboard.
IF you are going to buy a RAM that is not in the QVL, post here the model and I can
check if it will work or not.

BTW, first update the motherboard BIOS to make it more compatible.
Many motherboards can update the BIOS without GPU/CPU/RAM installed. 


https://www.youtube.com/c/mikesunboxing/search?query=flash


----------



## Vladinemir (Jun 6, 2022)

Thank you as always @Pictus but I don't want to bother you. Do this only if it's super quick.
The only 32GB options in stores are from Kingston. For example
*KF432C16BB/32*​*KF436C18BB/32*​Actually, I was watching Mike's videos about BIOS flashback recently. I can only say that I hope the mobo will have compatible BIOS.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 6, 2022)

You are welcome, they should work, if not send-me an e-mail and we will make it work with custom settings.
I will need the Thaiphoon Report like you see at








AMD Ryzen 3000 series - Page 54 - Gearspace.com


Quote: Originally Posted by speerchucker ➡️ Thanks! This is most helpful. From what I've seen online, this must be one of the rare success stories, bit hoping to see more good reports here. I'm happy with my overclock, but I've seen more aggressive memory overclocks from people with golden 3950x...



gearspace.com


----------

